

Comet ISON live blog - bane
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2013/comet-ison-live-blog.html

======
bane
From SOHO
[http://198.118.248.97/data/LATEST/current_c3small.gif](http://198.118.248.97/data/LATEST/current_c3small.gif)

